# Ice Hardened Monday (show your Monday pics)



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Mondays always suck, and today is no different. A watch pic with a watch that is as tough as Mondays is in order to help make it through. Maybe l should have titled it "Dam Monday Pics." Please feel free to post your Ice Hardened Mondays shots with me.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Ginault Ocean Rover

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting. What case hardening method does Ginault use for its look-a-likes ? Patented ice-hardening ?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Now this is more like it


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Interesting. What case hardening method does Ginault use for its look-a-likes ? Patented ice-hardening ?


Mike, you piqued my interest in Damasko's patents. Here are their three oldest for case materials, out of about 54 (many of those involve internal mechanisms of watches, not case hardening). None specifically mention the use of ice or low temperature, but there is discussion of steel magnetization and the need for an inner shield to protect the movement. The US patent mentions that hardness up to 63-65 HRC is possible. These patents are expired - patents expire 20 years from filing, assuming annual government fees are paid. Renewal is not possible. So, these inventions are available to the public (unless Damasko patented an improvement):

https://patents.google.com/patent/US6102563

https://patents.google.com/patent/WO1995024001A1

https://worldwide.espacenet.com/pub...FT=D&date=19961121&CC=DE&NR=19519714A1&KC=A1#

There may be other patents that do cover the use of ice in the hardening process, I just didn't find them.

I also found this on a site maintained by WatchMann - it seems to reproduce Damasko language - the last line says the use of the steel in watch cases is patented, not that the steel itself is patented. This makes sense - Konrad's US patent above covers the case construction - both the hardened steel outer shell and the inner antimagnetic structure. Remember, a patent does not cover everything it describes - it only covers what is recited in the "patent claims".

http://www.damaskowatchtechnology.com/technology-watchcase.php


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

B&W Monday


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko holds the patent of ice-hardening martensitic steel. That's why Sinn watches (and others) are only tegimented or say kolsterized rather than ice-hardened. The only ice-hardened Sinn is the 756-1 which was produced by Damasko and Sinn in a joint-venture.

A Ginault can't be ice-hardened though since it is austenitic steel. So member bobamarkfett does not seem to know that. Or he misunderstood OP's title.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

My DA46...ice-hardened naturellement  Just the case though...no bracelet on my watch.









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Damasko holds the patent of ice-hardening martensitic steel. That's why Sinn watches (and others) are only tegimented or say kolsterized rather than ice-hardened. The only ice-hardened Sinn is the 756-1 which was produced by Damasko and Sinn in a joint-venture.
> 
> A Ginault can't be ice-hardened though since it is austenitic steel. So member bobamarkfett does not seem to know that. Or he misunderstood OP's title.


I would be interested to know the patent number, Mike.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Checked former posts, I think it was/is 6102563. if this is not what you are looking for I am sure an e-mail to Damasko would be the right step.

Our Admin once wrote and this may help as well:

Damasko was smart to patent their choice of steel alloy for all watch case applications. They use Cronidur 30 (X30CrMoN15 1). They did not invent this steel, nor did they develop its ice hardening process. But they were brilliant in finding novelty in order to secure a patent. Here is their explanation of novelty from their US patent:

_"these materials have heretofore been regarded by experts as unsuitable for the manufacture of wrist watches, due to the fact that such steels are highly magnetizable, especially by external magnetic fields, so that they function as permanent magnets whose magnetic field strongly impairs the highly sensitive clockwork of a wrist watch. The invention is based on the realization that the aforementioned hardenable steel surprisingly is suitable for wrist watch cases, and especially if in the interior of the case a ring or plate enclosing the clockwork is made of a diamagnetic metal."_


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Mike, I agree with you. I note the U.S. patent just expired on 30 October 2016.

The patent does not speak of using ice or cold in the hardening process. The claims at the end of the patent are directed to the watch case construction made using hardenable nickel-free stainless steel. I think Konrad's invention was discovering a way to make a watch from material people previously felt was not suitable. That's just what the language you quoted says.

So, for me, the mystery is solved and no need to bother Damasko.

I attach a list of Damasko's 40+ patent families, for anyone who is curious. Impressive!

View attachment DamaskoPatents.pdf


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. 

Pretty impressive list. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought that was a lot, then I ran a search for non-expired Seiko patents worldwide mentioning watches (various Seiko groups).

They have about 4600 (many are duplicates in different countries, and of course many are directed to quartz and the associated electronics)! Incredible!

Rolex has about 450. Tudor Watch USA, about 50.

I gotta cross-post this to the Seiko forum.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Curiosity piqued... uh oh...

Reading through this Damasko patent, and this is all that is given in terms of the heat treatment for the steel, but I don't see any mention of the 'ice hardening part':



> Subsequently, this ingot is heated in a vacuum furnace or in a protective gas atmosphere at a temperature above 1000°C, preferably at a temperature between about 1030 and 1060°C and then quenched. Subsequently, a relaxation of the so hardened blank takes place at a temperature below 200°C, ie at a temperature of about 170-180°C over a period of one to two hours.


So I found the data sheet for LC200N (X30CrMoN15-1 steel under a different brand name than Cronidur 30), and there it gives the heat treatment protocol for the alloy, pretty much matching what is quoted in the Damasko patent, austenizing temperature in the 985-1040C range depending on desired final hardness, and a 180C tempering temperature. However, it does say the following regarding the tempering process ("relaxation" as referred to in the Damasko patent):



> Massive or complicated dies with risk of cracking or abnormal change of shape caused by heat treatment should first be tempered at 180°C and than sub zero treated. Soak time at sub zero treatment should be min. 60 minutes at -120°C or min. 30 minutes at -196°C (liquid nitrogen). Massive and complicated dies require accurate controls of steel temperature and holding times.


The site on which I found the LC200N data sheet was a knife making supply place (as the Cronidur 30-type steel makes for a very nice tough wear-resistant and stainless blade, albeit more on the expensive side), and they had this line on the product page as well:



> It is critical to include cryogenic treatment in liquid nitrogen after quenching to achieve maximum wear resistance.


So my guess is that there is cryo treatment of the steel after the two-hour 180C soak, even though this is not specifically mentioned in the Damasko patent (and possibly a second tempering run? As this is suggested in the LC200N datasheet if I'm reading it right and seems to be fairly standard protocol in the knifemaking world). I suppose that while the cryo treatment really only refers to a particular part of the process, "ice-hardening" does make for a really nice marketing line and sounds quite nifty compared to all the rest of the complicated heat treatment process. :-!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Iandk, very interesting research. The European patent you studied was filed many years later in time than the ones I listed, which date to about 1995.

Here is what that patent covers -- claim 1 reads "Case for wristwatches, consisting of a case part (1) which holds the watch movement with a watch glass (5) closing the case on the upper side and with a cover which closes the case on the underneath side (6) *characterised in that* at least the case part (1) is made from a hardenable stainless steel of the group X30 CrMo N15-1". No mention of temperature - whether or not it happens is outside the scope of the patent. Basically, that patent covers a watch case made of a particular type of hardenable steel.

Out of respect for Damasko, I don't want to discuss the specifics of their patents in more detail, that could create unnecessary complications for Damasko if they ever wanted to use the patents in a lawsuit.

I'm going to conclude by saying Damasko has exciting technology and great watches. I love my DA46, and hope to some day own a watch with one of their in-house movements.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Ooops. Double post.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

That seems to be the case (*groan*). Heat treatment of tool steels has been around for a long, long time, and from what I've been able to find, adding cryogenic treatment to the heat treatment protocol has been around since at least the 1970's or 1960's.

Cronidur 30's reputation always seemed to include some story about NASA and the space shuttle, and some light digging comes up with some documents about the bearings in the pumps for the engines (from Pratt & Whitney) being made from Cronidur 30, and indeed, Cronidur 30 seems to be touted pretty highly for machine parts of all sorts requiring good toughness, wear resistance, and corrosion resistance. I didn't manage to track down any specific history on when this particular steel was developed though.

In any case, I think you've got it right when you said:



whineboy said:


> I think Konrad's invention was discovering a way to make a watch from material people previously felt was not suitable.


Great steel, which hardens really nicely with proper heat treat + cryo, just needed to figure out a way around its potential magnetization, which is what Damasko figured out.

And count me in too, looking to someday pick up one of their in-house movement watches... someday...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Amend, Brother Iandk, we both need to win the lottery! Liked the pun.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention to the title of the post. I thought it was just a Monday post. Sorry ladies!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Millbarge: Great looking watch--good to see at least one person understood the intention of the original post!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

(Sorry for the off-topicness, just love to geek out over the Damasko tech, even if I don't own one of these lovely watches ... yet!)


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Nobody is having a worse Monday than the Atlanta Falcons, this should cheer them up! Happy IHM everyone!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I think the watch is better looking than my soup.










Happy IHM!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

pdsf said:


> I think the watch is better looking than my soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, but what is in that cup underneath it...makes me quiver


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A quick pic of my new arrival before bracelet resizing.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

And after resizing.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

View attachment 10790186


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

GreatScott said:


> Beautiful watch, but what is in that cup underneath it...makes me quiver


It's called "superfoods" soup. Full of veggies. It tasted good but it looked almost horrific. I was thinking "superwatch vs superfoods." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

Bit late, sorry, but ice hardened Wednesday in granite with glass 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Better late than never. Great strap/watch combo


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

GreatScott said:


> Better late than never. Great strap/watch combo


I love trying different straps - this just a basic NATO but makes the face pop. I like the original leather/rubber strap but it irritates my skin so don't wear it much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g (Jan 10, 2016)

Damasko & Land Rover.









Damasko and some other hi-tech gear...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Johnp_g said:


> Damasko & Land Rover.
> 
> View attachment 10861418
> 
> ...


Damasko and land Rover just go together. Zenith partnered with them, just another example of how swiss companies are out of touch. Great shot, maybe LR week see the light.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

*will not week dang auto fill


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Monday! I wish I had more Damasko watches to give my posts more variety. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

I purchased the bracelet for my DA38 and I LOVE it. To me, it completes the watch.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Day off today!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

No day off today!

Guess one of them is not ice hardened.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

My trusty DA38 on a rainy day.


----------



## Johnp_g (Jan 10, 2016)

Just in time for Icy Monday...

Happy Birthday to me.

DA36 and a 16 year old Lagavulin.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Johnp_g said:


> Just in time for Icy Monday...
> 
> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!!! I think a Damasko watch makes a very nice birthday companion.


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

Faithful DA38 on Orange NATO livening up work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Frowtime said:


> Faithful DA38 on Orange NATO livening up work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking fantastic! I see you have a very nice pair of cufflinks! Is your work environment semi-formal? My work requires smart casuals and I do wear my DA44 without feeling like it's inappropriate. I do wonder if some people get away with wearing Damasko watches (excluding 101) in more formal settings.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I really do love the watch, but I am having trouble finding that right bracelet fit. This is just snug enough to be a little bit uncomfortable and push on my skin whereas going slightly larger feels like I'm wearing a piece of jewelry. Has anybody ever used a regular length link at the top where it connects to the end link even though those are smaller, different links? I'm wondering if it might work. If I change those out on each side it would probably be the perfect size.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the top one is different, my screw just turns in it. I think you will need 2 tools and twist in opposite directions to undo it. I bet it won't be an issue, but don't know for sure. I thought about it as well, maybe email Damasko and let us all know.


----------



## icybluesmile (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it's a different type of pin that only unscrews from one side on those smaller "top" links. I would think that if you managed to switch those out, it would possibly fit better but you are going to end up having a bigger gap there, like how using those longer links leaves a gap. I hear you though. My DC66 bracelet can get a perfect fit for me but on my DA46, not so much. It ends up being either like a tight handcuff or so loose it slides down my wrist and up onto my hand. My working theory on that is that the bracelets are the same length but the extra 3-4mm lug to lug length on the DC66 is that makes the difference on my wrist.

and just to stay on topic:


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

41Mets said:


> I really do love the watch, but I am having trouble finding that right bracelet fit. This is just snug enough to be a little bit uncomfortable and push on my skin whereas going slightly larger feels like I'm wearing a piece of jewelry. Has anybody ever used a regular length link at the top where it connects to the end link even though those are smaller, different links? I'm wondering if it might work. If I change those out on each side it would probably be the perfect size.


You can't change out the links nearest the case. I did however have the same issue as you and ended up ordering more long links from Damasko.


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

pdsf said:


> Looking fantastic! I see you have a very nice pair of cufflinks! Is your work environment semi-formal? My work requires smart casuals and I do wear my DA44 without feeling like it's inappropriate. I do wonder if some people get away with wearing Damasko watches (excluding 101) in more formal settings.


Thanks. I like my Paul Smith cufflinks. Yes I can just about get away with the Orange NATO although it's not the best look with a suit but I just love the watch/strap combo so I do it sometimes. The matt surface of the strap somehow makes the watch face pop. I have a DK14 on order (on bracelet) so that will be a better work watch. Can't wait to get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I really do love the watch, but I am having trouble finding that right bracelet fit. This is just snug enough to be a little bit uncomfortable and push on my skin whereas going slightly larger feels like I'm wearing a piece of jewelry. Has anybody ever used a regular length link at the top where it connects to the end link even though those are smaller, different links? I'm wondering if it might work. If I change those out on each side it would probably be the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get my DK14 on bracelet in the next week (I hope) and may have the same issue. Let me know whether you sort the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Frowtime said:


> Thanks. I like my Paul Smith cufflinks. Yes I can just about get away with the Orange NATO although it's not the best look with a suit but I just love the watch/strap combo so I do it sometimes. The matt surface of the strap somehow makes the watch face pop. I have a DK14 on order (on bracelet) so that will be a better work watch. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait for you to get it! Please post pics, comments, feelings, etc.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Damasko holds the patent of ice-hardening martensitic steel. That's why Sinn watches (and others) are only tegimented or say kolsterized rather than ice-hardened. The only ice-hardened Sinn is the 756-1 which was produced by Damasko and Sinn in a joint-venture.
> 
> A Ginault can't be ice-hardened though since it is austenitic steel. So member bobamarkfett does not seem to know that. Or he misunderstood OP's title.


Hi all. I don't know that much about Damasko so I was having a browse and saw the "Ice Hardened" nomenclature which piqued my interest.

As I understand the cryogenic treatment of steels, the idea is to perform the standard heat treatments at standard temperatures but then to lower the temperature of the steel to a significant minus number say around -100deg C. The idea is to convert most of the remaining austenite to martensite (which is much more wear resistant) and also to refine the grain boundaries. 
I'm no metallurgist but I believe the end point is for martensitic steel so I would not think one would be heat treating martensitic steel unless there was still a significant portion of austenite remaining.

My understanding is that using water ice would not achieve that much so maybe they are really meaning something like dry ice (frozen CO2) although most cryo stuff I know uses liquid nitrogen.

Does anyone know the actual temperature of the Damasko "ice" treatment?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As far as I know the steel unsed by Damasko still is martensitic 1.41.08 or also known as W 1.4108 martensitic steel. Once a member wrote that it is the same as the ASTM/AISI/SAE 440A or UNS S44002 or DIN X100CrMo13 or Coromant Material Classification (CMC) 04.1.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

stuffler said:


> As far as I know the steel unsed by Damasko still is martensitic 1.41.08 or also known as W 1.4108 martensitic steel. Once a member wrote that it is the same as the ASTM/AISI/SAE 440A or UNS S44002 or DIN X100CrMo13 or Coromant Material Classification (CMC) 04.1.


Thanks Mike.
Is the Damasko patent around so we can check what temperature it goes to? (Although patent is probably vague on that as wello| )


----------



## Frowtime (Feb 7, 2017)

pdsf said:


> I can't wait for you to get it! Please post pics, comments, feelings, etc.


Will do. Damasko say it is to arrive on or about the 18th (3 months from ordering) which is standard for the DK series I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

1afc said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Is the Damasko patent around so we can check what temperature it goes to? (Although patent is probably vague on that as wello| )


They are around. I remember a member posted some of them. You need to google though.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

No ice or cryogenics involved...

"In particular, the manufacture of the case 1 as well as the cover 6 from the solid material takes place by means of machining, in which a blank is first produced. Afterwards this blank is heated in a vacuum furnace or in a protective furnace atmosphere to a temperature above 1000.degree. C., preferably to a temperature between *1030 and 1060.degree. C. *and then quenched. Following this, stress relief of the hardened blank takes place at a temperature below 200.degree. C., i.e. at a temperature between approx. *170-180.degree. C.* for a period of one to two hours. The case 1 and the cover 6, which then have a hardness of up to 63 or 65 HRC, can be post-processed on the surfaces, for example by abrasive blasting with glass beads, mirror-bright polishing, CVD-PVD coating."


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

stuffler said:


> They are around. I remember a member posted some of them. You need to google though.


Yep, see my post # 5 in this thread (Damasko holds a number of patents, some on other aspects of watchmaking like internal mechanisms, I thought I identified the relevant ones and Mike confirmed that).

My understanding is that Damasko didn't invent the ice hardening process, the patent covers a watch structure with inner shielding which allows for the use of magnetic martensitic ice-hardened steel.

@ iim7v7im7 - 170-180 C doesn't sound very icy to me -  - but ice hardening isn't the patented invention.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

All discussed (ad nausem) already. Brad put it that way



> Damasko was smart to patent their choice of steel alloy for all watch case applications. They use Cronidur 30 (X30CrMoN15 1). They did not invent this steel, nor did they develop its ice hardening process. But they were brilliant in finding novelty in order to secure a patent. Here is their explanation of novelty from their US patent:
> 
> "these materials have heretofore been regarded by experts as unsuitable for the manufacture of wrist watches, due to the fact that such steels are highly magnetizable, especially by external magnetic fields, so that they function as permanent magnets whose magnetic field strongly impairs the highly sensitive clockwork of a wrist watch. The invention is based on the realization that the aforementioned hardenable steel surprisingly is suitable for wrist watch cases, and especially if in the interior of the case a ring or plate enclosing the clockwork is made of a diamagnetic metal."
> 
> ...


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

whineboy said:


> Yep, see my post # 5 in this thread (Damasko holds a number of patents, some on other aspects of watchmaking like internal mechanisms, I thought I identified the relevant ones and Mike confirmed that).
> 
> My understanding is that Damasko didn't invent the ice hardening process, the patent covers a watch structure with inner shielding which allows for the use of magnetic martensitic ice-hardened steel.
> 
> @ iim7v7im7 - 170-180 C doesn't sound very icy to me -  - but ice hardening isn't the patented invention.


Actually, it is...

US Patent for Case for wrist watches Patent (Patent # 6,102,563 issued August 15, 2000) - Justia Patents Search


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

iim7v7im7 said:


> Actually, it is...
> 
> US Patent for Case for wrist watches Patent (Patent # 6,102,563 issued August 15, 2000) - Justia Patents Search


Ah, that's one of the patents mentioned in my earlier post. It expired in October 2016. The patented invention is wristwatch cases which include stainless steel that is hardened after machining (the claims at the end determine what is protected, not the abstract or general explanation).


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

whineboy said:


> Ah, that's one of the patents mentioned in my earlier post. It expired in October 2016. The patented invention is wristwatch cases which include stainless steel that is hardened after machining (the claims at the end determine what is protected, not the abstract or general explanation).


Thanks, but I do understand patents, expiries (17 years from approval or 20 from application), claims and independent claims etc. (infact I have over 25 patents where I am an inventor). I was just trying to helpful by pulling a preferred embodiment text from the description section.

It is the use of the alloy itself in claim 1 that is the heart of this patent, but I suspect that is key to the process. That is why the constituents are shown in terms of > than. Claim 3 is also independent regarding the non-magnetic inner ring. The heating temperature of >1000 C is covered. Like many patents relating to process, details are intentionally left out as proprietary knowledge. But suspect without the alloy and the specified heating temperature is enough to prevent others before it lost exclusivity. It will be interesting see if other companies adapt this method or is the proprietary process knowledge enough of a barrier on its own?


----------



## BoazJachin (Mar 4, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoazJachin (Mar 4, 2017)

Oops sorry posted in the wrong thread

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

iim7v7im7 said:


> Thanks, but I do understand patents, expiries (17 years from approval or 20 from application), claims and independent claims etc. (infact I have over 25 patents where I am an inventor). I was just trying to helpful by pulling a preferred embodiment text from the description section.
> 
> It is the use of the alloy itself in claim 1 that is the heart of this patent, but I suspect that is key to the process. That is why the constituents are shown in terms of > than. Claim 3 is also independent regarding the non-magnetic inner ring. The heating temperature of >1000 C is covered. Like many patents relating to process, details are intentionally left out as proprietary knowledge. But suspect without the alloy and the specified heating temperature is enough to prevent others before it lost exclusivity. It will be interesting see if other companies adapt this method or is the proprietary process knowledge enough of a barrier on its own?


Hey, fellow patent person! I am impressed that you are an inventor on 25 patents, that is cool.
I was going to comment on a few points you raised but I don't want to turn this into a bickering thread. I propose to just leave it that Damasko has cool technology and watches we like.

(Seiko, another watch manufacturer I respect, has 1000's of patents where Damasko has about 40).

You raised a great point about whether other companies will adopt Damasko's technology. Time will tell, hahah.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice watch, even if it's not ice-hardened.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

stuffler said:


> All discussed (ad nausem) already. Brad put it that way


Thanks Mike.

AFAIK then this is a standard cryo treatment and probably the reason for the nomenclature of (dry) ice i.e. CO2 which is around that temperature.

Hence kudos for the use of technology and also clever marketing.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Agreed...|>



whineboy said:


> Hey, fellow patent person! I am impressed that you are an inventor on 25 patents, that is cool.
> I was going to comment on a few points you raised but I don't want to turn this into a bickering thread. I propose to just leave it that Damasko has cool technology and watches we like.
> 
> (Seiko, another watch manufacturer I respect, has 1000's of patents where Damasko has about 40).
> ...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

It's a Monday, I wore this for some of it, with no regard to patents.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

New shoes for the DA36. Thank you to Greg at WatchMann. Ordered and received last week. Great guy to do business with.

New shoes on the watch, old shoes in the box. (BTW, the OE strap was fine. I just wanted to have a change of pace and I really liked the tan suede that I had seen in pictures. Nicer on my wrist.)










Be well,

AZ


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

azigman said:


> New shoes for the DA36. Thank you to Greg at WatchMann. Ordered and received last week. Great guy to do business with.
> 
> New shoes on the watch, old shoes in the box. (BTW, the OE strap was fine. I just wanted to have a change of pace and I really liked the tan suede that I had seen in pictures. Nicer on my wrist.)
> 
> ...


Thank you AZ, enjoy!


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

BoazJachin said:


> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Looks great on that brown-ish strap, really elegant.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Monday afternoon. About time to feel a bit peckish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Monday is almost over, another long day.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

GreatScott said:


> View attachment 11171570
> 
> 
> Monday is almost over, another long day.


Long day, yes, and looks like doggy had a long day, too...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Ahh Monday









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Ahh Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahh Monday. Couldn't decide which one to wear, so brought both to work. DA44 won the morning round.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This was from last night but was in preparation for Monday.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

And this one this Monday night. Is it football season yet? Ready for MNF.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Another Monday coming to an end, cheers everyone!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Monday is half gone, I am on the home stretch now!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Traveling for work, so swapped the bracelet for the Damasko suede strap. Realized it coordinated well with the pack I use to transport my laptop, etc.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Almost halfway done with Monday!!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Eclipse day, got to be ready for the apocalypse!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Eclipse day, got to be ready for the apocalypse!


Watch nice is.


----------

